# â€˜Whites only' basketball league announced



## Blake Bowden (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.ajc.com/news/whites-only-basketball-league-279688.html


----------



## JTM (Jan 25, 2010)

this will end well... 


/sarcasm


----------



## HKTidwell (Jan 25, 2010)

No idea what they are thinking.  Everybody knows White boys can't Jump!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 25, 2010)

Will the basket be set at 8' in height?  :wink:


----------



## owls84 (Jan 25, 2010)

smells like a publicity stunt...


----------



## RedTemplar (Jan 25, 2010)

Not that it would be available, but my living room is more than sufficient to host the season ticket holders meeting.


----------



## HKTidwell (Jan 25, 2010)

I think they should make it the White Midget only Basketball league with 8 foot hoops.  Maybe they could include a small trampoline under the goal.

Yes I know it isn't PC but it is funny!!!


----------



## JTM (Jan 26, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Will the basket be set at 8' in height?  :wink:


 lololol


----------

